# Sht Coins



## moXJO (9 February 2021)

Too many coins for individual threads and a lot of these coins are not worth it.

I'll say this: social media is the money maker. I generally see the enthusiasm on various forms of social media and watch the pump in the asset. 

Doge coin has been one of the current trades thats near doubled my money. I'm unclear of the upside as its all based on enthusiasm and greed and then waiting on the fear.

But its been easy to swing in and out of on its journey to .10 US.

I feel its a bit toppy right now as many people were targeting  .10US cents. Billion or billions of coins as well so upside is limited to whatever mania is induced by social media or large whales.


----------



## Craton (12 February 2021)

Interesting, no limit on the number as per Wikipedia.

Dogecoin started its initial coin production schedule with 100 billion coins in circulation. By mid-2015 the 100 billionth Dogecoin had been mined with an additional 5 billion coins put into circulation every year thereafter. There is currently no implemented hard cap on the total supply of Dogecoins. Initially, Dogecoin had a supply limit of 100 billion coins, which would already have been far more coins than the top digital currencies were allowing. Nonetheless, in February 2014, Dogecoin founder Jackson Palmer announced that the limit would be removed in an effort to create a consistent reduction of its inflation-rate over time.


----------



## moXJO (12 February 2021)

I was all out at .1058 aus cents. Crowd looks to have lost interest. Its hard pump's and short attention spans.


----------



## moXJO (12 February 2021)

Maybe I'm the one with the short attention span.


----------



## moXJO (11 May 2021)

Doge went ballistic. Would have made half a million from a $10,000 trade. I guess every Doge does have its day. 

Buying and holding half my original picks will now have to become mandatory.


----------



## finicky (11 May 2021)

Maybe one day the light bulb will switch on by my skimming of these #^☆ing crypto discussions but I doubt it 🌃


----------



## moXJO (13 May 2021)

Got into Shiba on that correction. Purely a meme play as the coin is worthless. I'm seeing it being ramped everywhere though and it's
.O something of a cent so can easily bag if it gets motion


----------



## Roller_1 (13 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> Got into Shiba on that correction. Purely a meme play as the coin is worthless. I'm seeing it being ramped everywhere though and it's
> .O something of a cent so can easily bag if it gets motion



What platform are you using for these shitcoins?


----------



## moXJO (13 May 2021)

Roller_1 said:


> What platform are you using for these shitcoins?



Binance and coinspot.


----------



## againsthegrain (13 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> Binance and coinspot.



I picked up some Shiba too, got listed on swyftx a few days ago so another platform to the list.


----------



## moXJO (13 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> Got into Shiba on that correction. Purely a meme play as the coin is worthless. I'm seeing it being ramped everywhere though and it's
> .O something of a cent so can easily bag if it gets motion



Must have made a fast 20-30% since this morning. I'll wait for the rest of the apes to jump on then cruise around singing its praises in my lambo.
Shares are dead to me


----------



## moXJO (13 May 2021)

Nooo it's going down  my net worth.
Looks like I'm shilling out of a kia instead.


----------



## over9k (14 May 2021)

I'm refusing to buy a tesla just out of spite.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2021)

over9k said:


> I'm refusing to buy a tesla just out of spite.



I'm using this as my "shilling" point for $SHIB. Down with Doge and that dipsht elon.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2021)

My $MATIC position has tripled. I bought it after buying a horse from the "zed run" drop. They were using it to lower gas fees on zed and openseas. I find the more I play in the nft space the quicker I find buys. Still plenty of coins to make money on. 

My zed horse was a Z2 and cost about $20k US. Drop was  insane as tens of thousands tried to buy. Breeding season I'd next so I can literally start selling horses and race them for money. Have to see how that plays out. I like the idea of it.


----------



## bsnews (15 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> I'm using this as my "shilling" point for $SHIB. Down with Doge and that dipsht elon.



Talk about market manipulation.
How can one person post a meme with a dog and a rocket twit sorry tweet about a business no longer accepts it as a payment and move a currency?
How many mum and dad investors has that just sent to the wall.
Regulators mount up!


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2021)

bsnews said:


> Talk about market manipulation.
> How can one person post a meme with a dog and a rocket twit sorry tweet about a business no longer accepts it as a payment and move a currency?
> How many mum and dad investors has that just sent to the wall.
> Regulators mount up!



That guy has always been an asshat.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2021)

When you can't trade and just buy meme coins for the lolz.


----------



## over9k (15 May 2021)

Yes well which would you rather be, lucky or smart? 

The thing is these types usually piss this money up the wall pretty quickly. Most broke/poor people are the way they are for a reason. Not all, but most. 

90% of NBA players are bankrupt within 5 years of retiring for example, and think about the kind of money they bring in.


----------



## moXJO (15 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Yes well which would you rather be, lucky or smart?
> 
> The thing is these types usually piss this money up the wall pretty quickly. Most broke/poor people are the way they are for a reason. Not all, but most.
> 
> 90% of NBA players are bankrupt within 5 years of retiring for example, and think about the kind of money they bring in.



Just taking to a guy that made $1.4 million off $15k in 7 hours (verified). That's a lot of strippers and beer. Insane money right now and I'm in deep while it lasts. It's a long time in-between drinks on these kinds of opportunities.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 May 2021)

bsnews said:


> How can one person post a meme with a dog and a rocket twit sorry tweet about a business no longer accepts it as a payment and move a currency?



The other side of the argument would be what kind of currency loses 12% of its value because a single business, from which most people have never bought anything, says it won't accept it for payment?


----------



## sptrawler (15 May 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> The other side of the argument would be what kind of currency loses 12% of its value because a single business, from which most people have never bought anything, says it won't accept it for payment?



Weird $hit, but my money was too hard saved, to risk it on something i can't understand. 
I lose enough money on things that seem tangible, let alone on things that seem to produce nothing, maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## moXJO (17 May 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Weird $hit, but my money was too hard saved, to risk it on something i can't understand.
> I lose enough money on things that seem tangible, let alone on things that seem to produce nothing, maybe I'm just getting old.



I've been rorted a lot worse by idiot ceos in small caps. No where has given me the returns that are available currently and I don't see it lasting for long. I live for these trades.
But I'm a gambling man.


----------



## moXJO (17 May 2021)

Got out of shib for a small loss. Tripled a large position on matic. Market looks a bit suss right now and the FUD seems to be rising. Few whales getting the jitters. 

I found even shitter $hit coins on pancakeswap. It's literally a gambling den of rug pulls and a great place to lose all your money. Will give it a try.


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

Fairmoon just got rugged. Epic effort.


Had 100 something thousand followers on twitter someone said he pulled millions of $


----------



## over9k (20 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> It's literally a gambling den of rug pulls and a great place to lose all your money. Will give it a try.



That's siggable


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

$STOPELON coin plans to take over Tesla I'll be in that for a laugh.


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

$bunny was rugged for $1billion


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

I'm going to start throwing on some small positions on some of these shitcoins


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

The best thing about crypto crashes are the memes


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

A lot of the spruiker have turned negative as positions get blown out of the water. Still seeing some buying activity, a little blood on the streets but we can still fall a lot further from here. It's not like a stock crash where you buy value. These coins can go down 99% from the highs. It's a gamble.

I'm throwing super small positions on


----------



## moXJO (20 May 2021)

I was wrong. This dip is awesome for quick in and outs


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2021)

Small plays paid off. I love you shtcoins.


----------



## over9k (21 May 2021)

10-20% movements one day apart. Tons of volatility.


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2021)

over9k said:


> View attachment 124589
> 
> 
> 10-20% movements one day apart. Tons of volatility.


----------



## over9k (21 May 2021)

Think you're missing some text there mox?


----------



## moXJO (21 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Think you're missing some text there mox?



Good trade

Crypto reminds me of trading back in 99. A lot of the patterns still play out on a higher% than stocks.


----------



## moXJO (22 May 2021)

Anyone on $kishu, its slowly getting rugged by the dev. Be warned.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> Got out of shib for a small loss



I bought in from your prior "recommendation". Haha
Still holding. 
Currently, sitting on a loss of 69% dude!
But, I ain't worried....
It could go to zero, and I wouldn't give a $hit.
🐙


----------



## over9k (24 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I bought in from your prior "recommendation". Haha
> Still holding.
> Currently, sitting on a loss of 69% dude!
> But, I ain't worried....
> ...



Get on RIOT with me


----------



## moXJO (24 May 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> I bought in from your prior "recommendation". Haha
> Still holding.
> Currently, sitting on a loss of 69% dude!
> But, I ain't worried....
> ...



Yeah that was bad timing on my part. Once I saw the negative press from elon, VB and noise about China I was suss that the market would pop. Really pi$$Ed off that the market didn't get one more week. Shib turned into a rally-drop play to earn back money.

In saying that, "Shtcoins" are still enjoying 100-1000% returns as of now. But it's quick trades on some. Some are over 9 days. Get in early via spruiker or you risk losing the lot.

My thoughts generally of the market are:
People ramp from here while exiting positions and we simply bounce down. People lost too much and are now too skittish.

There are still parabolic plays like how zoot played out but you need to get out pretty fast as they return back to nothing.

Poocoin had a huge fall but some good whips. Some cheap plays but it's not like stocks. Once a lot of coins go down then the capital from the true believer's has been scared off. It's just "greater fool theory" in action, so you have to pick coins with large fan bases.

It's really about being early.

Dangerous for your capital though. Super Dangerous for traders.


----------



## frugal.rock (24 May 2021)

moXJO said:


> Yeah that was bad timing on my part.



Was even worse on my part.

The trade was for around $40 total.... so am down around a huge $28.

Never looked at a chart for it either. Ha.
A long term lottery/ lucky dip that may payout one day.

But, as you say, things can happen very quickly in crypto (bizzarro) world....


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

I put another $ 250 into Shib about a week ago.
Just looked at the chart, nearly about to break even! Ha.

Not a lot of downside risk looking at the charts....
First chart (since inception I guess?)




Second chart is 7 days, 1 hour bars. Currently on a run of sorts.  Giddy up!


----------



## frugal.rock (3 June 2021)

Shib in the charts above has been travelling along nicely.
Also have a holding in Tron.

I think the bottom is in and am awaiting for it to have its turn at the rotational run ups.
The secret sauce to crypto?
Run with the herds and rotation is king.


----------



## moXJO (16 June 2021)

Haven't been doing as many degen plays but  was watching $Khloe coin launch. Khloe is some random instagram "model" with 700k followers. So if pump and dumps are your thing then this is the one to lose all your money on.
Reading telegram and people already down 95%. 15% burn rate per transaction and 1 Quadrillion market cap, oh la la. 

You know its not a good sign when you see



Apparently khloe went to bed at lunch time.
Be interesting to see if these apes can still this screaming mess into profit


----------



## peter2 (20 June 2021)

Interesting incident with the TITAN not so stable coin. Mark Cuban becomes the first "name" to be essentially "rugged". I know it wasn't a routine rug pull but more a run on the bank where Mark was the bank.

Mark now calling for some regulation in the totally unregulated crypto stablecoins.


----------



## moXJO (22 June 2021)

peter2 said:


> Interesting incident with the TITAN not so stable coin. Mark Cuban becomes the first "name" to be essentially "rugged". I know it wasn't a routine rug pull but more a run on the bank where Mark was the bank.
> 
> Mark now calling for some regulation in the totally unregulated crypto stablecoins.



This coin was only on a few platforms wasn't it?
Cuban probably rugged everyone.


----------



## moXJO (10 October 2021)

So Shib went ballistic. I built a position into this on spare change and promptly forgot about it. Gone up a lot.


----------

